# Most Common Rack Type in your area



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Let's get off this M2 thing and talk deer & deer hunting awhile...

This is a thought I've had for a topic for awhile now, the most common rack configuration in your area or part of the state. I suspect it varies greatly based on genetics.

Around my farmstead and say in an area maybe 5-7 miles in diameter, the most common mature buck rack we see & bump off is a 5x4 with the G4 usually on the right side. 4x4 seems to be next most common, then 5x5. Pretty rare we see anything like the Trash buck I got this year and the only drops I've ever seen were a pair (one on each side) of a 2.5 to maybe 3.5 year old 5x4 my wife shot last year, ironically in the same slough about a mile from the yard, where I shot Trash this year. I've never seen a non-typical, either alive or dead, in the 11 or so years I've lived out here.

In the early 80's out at Graham's Island it was opened to doe only bow, then eventually doe only firearms, then later in the mid-late 90's it was opened for bucks. I got on that doe deal right off the bat, and I'm here to tell you, the place was so in-bred it was a treasure trove of weird racks. There were a ton of scrubby little racked bucks, even big mature ones, but that was where I saw only the second big non-typical of my life, and the only fully mature 5x5 with a double drop, one on each side, a good 6"-8" long. In those doe only days it was sweet torture to be up a tree during the rut with big, and I mean big bucks chasing does around a guy, and he couldn't arrow one...

So, what is the most common mature buck rack types you see around your particular area?


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

I think we are in a transition period now. We used to have mostly 4X4's, but now we are seeing more 4X5's and 5X5's. The G4 is equally distributed between the beams it seems like. Throw in a few oddballs and there you have it.


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

Mostly 4x4 or 5x5. We rarely get mixed sides (3x4 or 4x5). 
The right side is always a few inches larger than the left.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Oh this is about deer saw the title and thought there would be some good pictures with this :wink:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I have a mix of types.A line that has lots of drops,stickers etc-often with crab claw tips.A line of thin but high and very white 10s or better.The most interesting though is a line of high,wide,decent mass 8s that never seem to get to be 10s.I have a theory based on a massive 8 seen 3 years ago but who knows?I passed one of his offspring(my theory again)this year and still kind of regret it.
I'm talking a big 8 here.Don't know if any here remember Myles Kellers 8 that was the Wi Archery record for awhile.I knew him and that buck well and thats the kind of deer I feel(hope)is behind this recent development.
Sadly all deer will be fewer and trending smaller on average with ethanol fever taking away vast chunks of cover(carrying capacity).


----------

